

Guidelines for Unmanned Aerial Vehicles at Burning Man - mathattack
http://blog.burningman.com/2013/08/news/guidelines-for-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-at-burning-man/

======
erkose
I wonder what law governs the airspace above the Burning Man property.

